# Room for two



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Headed out for grouper on Saturday. Let me know if you would like to share expenses and make a nice day trip out of Freeport.
PM please.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Wish I could go but have a funeral that afternoon to attend yall tear them up and post some pics o teh trip!sad4sm


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

weather looks good we will be headed out Sat am as well


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

please put us on youre e-mail we would be interested in the future


----------

